# Amanda Todd



## RosieThePeppyCat (Feb 21, 2015)

Have you guys ever heard about Amanda Todd? What's your thoughts on the matter?
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suicide_of_Amanda_Todd


----------



## tobi! (Feb 21, 2015)

What's your thoughts on the matter?


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Feb 21, 2015)

Norski said:


> What's your thoughts on the matter?



It's just sad that someone would bully people like that, and how the police didn't react before she died


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 21, 2015)

Her name sounds familiar, but I have to admit that I'm not terribly familiar with what happened to her.


----------



## tobi! (Feb 21, 2015)

She drank bleach and died.


----------



## Prabha (Feb 21, 2015)

I remember her.. 

Wasn't she cyber bullied for a topless picture or something? I may have her mixed up w/ someone else.


----------



## Karminny (Feb 21, 2015)

Wait... what?


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Feb 21, 2015)

Prabha said:


> I remember her..
> 
> Wasn't she cyber bullied for a topless picture or something? I may have her mixed up w/ someone else.



She was bullied online and committed suicide because of it:http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suicide_of_Amanda_Todd
Read this  It's quite a sad story


----------



## DarkOnyx (Feb 21, 2015)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> She was bullied online and committed suicide because of it:http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suicide_of_Amanda_Todd
> Read this  It's quite a sad story


Did you see the Youtube video she posted a month before she killed herself? It's sad.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Feb 21, 2015)

DarkOnyx said:


> Did you see the Youtube video she posted a month before she killed herself? It's sad.



It's very sad 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRidpO7kUO0

This explains the entire story


----------



## tobi! (Feb 21, 2015)

She was famous for different reasons.

-She posted a video explaining she was killing herself due to being cyber-bullied/blackmail. She flashed some guy her **** and he held onto them.
-The way she died was rather unique and made fun of on the internet. That's why there are a lot of memes with people drinking bleach with the hashtag #amandatodd
-Controversy whether she was telling the truth or not about the matter. 
-Controversy whether we should "give a damn" considering more people have it worse.
-Controversy whether it was her fault or not.
-Controversy over the attention the case got. Several people kill themselves each year because they feel bullied or something. However, this case in particular seemed to be the only "popular" one. People blamed it on the fact she made a video or that she was pretty. 
-People were all over the place with this case because there was a mix of reactions/arguments.


----------



## Flop (Feb 21, 2015)

Oh god not _this _ again. I thought this died out.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Feb 21, 2015)

Norski said:


> She was famous for different reasons.
> 
> -She posted a video explaining she was killing herself due to being cyber-bullied/blackmail. She flashed some guy her **** and he held onto them.
> -The way she died was rather unique and made fun of on the internet. That's why there are a lot of memes with people drinking bleach with the hashtag #amandatodd
> ...


It's still sad regardless. I don't think she would kill herself for no reason :/

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flop said:


> Oh god not _this _ again. I thought this died out.



Well what's wrong with it? I was bored :/


----------



## tobi! (Feb 21, 2015)

You made a thread about some dead girl because you were bored?


----------



## Flop (Feb 21, 2015)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> It's still sad regardless. I don't think she would kill herself for no reason :/
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


It's a nice way to spark a giant argument on the Internet for nothing. I hope crazy Tumblr warriors don't find this.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Feb 21, 2015)

Norski said:


> You made a thread about some dead girl because you were bored?



No no, I meant that I found out about a few days ago and wanted to talk about it to someone.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flop said:


> It's a nice way to spark a giant argument on the Internet for nothing. I hope crazy Tumblr warriors don't find this.



I'll lock the thread if it will make everyone stop being mad at me ;-;

And it wasn't that I was bored, I worded it wrong


----------



## tobi! (Feb 21, 2015)

lol i'm not mad


----------



## Luxanna (Feb 21, 2015)

IF you flash your boobies on the interwebs what do you expect =/ In a sense its her own fault.
They're people who killthem selves because of other people in this case she did something stupid u.u


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Feb 21, 2015)

Nidalee said:


> IF you flash your boobies on the interwebs what do you expect =/ In a sense its her own fault.
> They're people who killthem selves because of other people in this case she did something stupid u.u



Good point. It was a little strange. But if the police did something earlier, she wouldn't have committed suicide


----------



## tobi! (Feb 21, 2015)

You cannot blame the police for every suicide...


----------



## Naiad (Feb 21, 2015)

Ah, I remember this. It was interesting watching the victim blamers crawl out of the woodworks.


----------



## Luxanna (Feb 21, 2015)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Good point. It was a little strange. But if the police did something earlier, she wouldn't have committed suicide



I dont actually know what happened regarding the police
But its not that simple?
What are they going to do ? Arrest everyone who say a mean comment to her?
Track down everyone who posted something on her facebook? Follow her for the rest of her life?
She might as well leave the country, change her looks and everything if she wanted to escape. This is  day of technology Its not that easy to "Delete yourself from the internet" 
Regardless of the police helping you dont know anything about her or her feelings, She still could had killed herself if she was depressed enough even with the "Police help" saying if the police helped or not is like blaming them for her choice, A choice she made  by herself. thats all ;-;


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 21, 2015)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Good point. It was a little strange. But if the police did something earlier, she wouldn't have committed suicide



What about her parents? The police can't be blamed for every single thing that goes wrong.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 21, 2015)

Nidalee said:


> IF you flash your boobies on the interwebs what do you expect =/ In a sense its her own fault.
> They're people who killthem selves because of other people in this case she did something stupid u.u



1. Victim blaming. Nice. If someone flashes their boobies on the "interwebs" then they should expect to be bullied to the point of suicide.
2. Yes, it was stupid of her to do it, but maybe if her classmates weren't little ****s then she wouldn't have been bullied.



RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Good point. It was a little strange. But if the police did something earlier, she wouldn't have committed suicide



What Norsi said.

I don't get why her story became popular.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Feb 21, 2015)

oath2order said:


> 1. Victim blaming. Nice. If someone flashes their boobies on the "interwebs" then they should expect to be bullied to the point of suicide.
> 2. Yes, it was stupid of her to do it, but maybe if her classmates weren't little ****s then she wouldn't have been bullied.
> 
> 
> ...



Because she was bullied to the point of suicide, and she uploaded a video of her story before she died


----------



## Brackets (Feb 21, 2015)

Nidalee said:


> IF you flash your boobies on the interwebs what do you expect =/ In a sense its her own fault.
> They're people who killthem selves because of other people in this case she did something stupid u.u



Hmm ok so if someone does something stupid like flash their boobs on the internet they deserve to be bullied to the point of committing suicide? Nice one. Good empathy there.


----------



## tobi! (Feb 21, 2015)

oath2order said:


> 1. Victim blaming. Nice. If someone flashes their boobies on the "interwebs" then they should expect to be bullied to the point of suicide.
> 2. Yes, it was stupid of her to do it, but maybe if her classmates weren't little ****s then she wouldn't have been bullied.
> 
> 
> ...



I explained the reasons why I thought the story was popular in a previous post.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Feb 21, 2015)

Brackets said:


> Hmm ok so if someone does something stupid like flash their boobs on the internet they deserve to be bullied to the point of committing suicide? Nice one. Good empathy there.



Good point. She shoundt have flashed her boobies, but at the same time shouldn't have been bullied to suicide. It just shows you how cruel people can be. Thankfully, the police found the person who bullied her and he was arrested, but that isn't going to bring her back to life ;-;


----------



## Tao (Feb 21, 2015)

Yea, I remember this story from a few years back. I had to read the article to remind myself of the details properly but it's an awful story to read through.


It essentially just shows how awful people on the internet can be and just how vile a person can act when they are behind that veil of anonymity the internet provides. 

I mean, why continue to 'stalk' her like he did? Why continue to track her down and ruin her life? It's just disgusting.
The bullying from other people, sadly, is just what people do when they find information such as that and most of the time they don't have the sense to know enough is enough.

She made a few bad decisions. Revealing herself on the internet wasn't a wise choice in the first place but then again I can't begin to imagine why she did that in the first place. If I remember correctly, when she slept with 'that guy' she knew he had a girlfriend and shouldn't have done so but again, after all the bullying I can imagine she didn't rightly care and would have just appreciated the attention. 
There's always two sides in these situations.

If anything, it was a VERY infamous event that was known about literally everywhere. This at least sent a wake up call to others that there is some real scum living on this planet and that we should make sure we try to stay safe, especially on the internet.



Or, yano...We could just round up the scumbags and euthanize them. Killing people isn't always a great option but c'mon, with these types of people in the gene pool, we could really do with giving it a good cleaning. 





Nidalee said:


> IF you flash your boobies on the interwebs what do you expect =/ In a sense its her own fault.
> They're people who killthem selves because of other people in this case she did something stupid u.u



Whilst choosing to "flash your boobies" on the internet isn't exactly a wise thing to do, you don't exactly know the circumstances to why she did it either. 

Apparently it took around a year for her to actually flash those things to this guy. I would assume he built a large degree of trust for her to do this which he obviously betrayed, or maybe that his constant attempts and asking eventually made her say "fine, whatever", the same way a lot of unwanted sex is initiated.

She also had low grades and a learning disability and as I'm the older brother of two younger siblings with low grades and a learning disability I can tell you right now, she was likely being bullied long before she "flashed her boobies". This event likely made it worse, yea, but it was probably already happening and she likely already had some 'personal issues' because of it.

So it goes without saying that if that *is* the case, she might have just done it to hear somebody say nice things to her for once, throw her a compliment and make her feel good for a while, regardless of whether it's the right or wrong way of getting such attention.


There's lots of possibilities to why she would have done it but at the end of the day, nobody should be bullied for doing anything, especially not to the point of suicide. Bullying is wrong no matter how you try to justify the reasons behind it. 
Would you like it if you were constantly bullied for something stupid you did that you shouldn't have done? Probably not. If it ever does happen, or if in fact it already has happened, would you think it fair for it to be justified as "you shouldn't have been doing it in the first place"? 
I got bullied for...I'm not sure why I got bullied actually, I was just the target of choice people chose. Is it my fault for having the audacity to live?


What you said is just totally ignorant and is likely the same excuse the bullies used to justify their actions towards her in the first place. I would throw an insult here, but I don't feel that there is a suitable one to describe what I think that also wouldn't land me with a ban, so I'll just leave an image of a man with a fantastic smile to lighten the mood of both the thread and the utter stupidity of your words.

View attachment 84825


----------



## Heartcore (Feb 21, 2015)

I feel bad for her and any person like her who has been bullied in their life (which is most people). I can't personally relate to her as I was never really picked on in school, except for a few minor occasions but whatever.

Growing up as the first generation who really grew up with the Internet, we are definitely still learning about what should and shouldn't be posted online as well as what repercussions could come of what we do online. I think the girl made a few mistakes and it was really terrible that people bullied her and treated her like less than human for it. 

I remember when it happened, the whole Internet started saying that they were glad she killed herself and drank bleach and all that stuff. It's rather horrifying how horrible humans can be.

I honestly feel sorry for the girl and all of the other people like her who's stories never received attention. But sometimes, it takes one story getting attention for the real issue to come to light and for people to start understanding the horrible consequences that can come from cyberbullying first and foremost, but also reminds people to be careful what they post and don't post. (Although, I don't blame Amanda for anything she did; as she was young and we've all made mistakes).

RIP.


----------



## Mango (Feb 21, 2015)

Norski said:


> She drank bleach and died.



no she drank bleach and got her stomach pumped then she commited suicide


----------



## zoetrope (Feb 21, 2015)

All I want to say is that stories like me make me happy that I was done with school before cyber bullying really became a thing.  This is all just sad.  Unacceptable.


----------



## Mango (Feb 21, 2015)

i don't understand why she became so popular
look at all of the suicides
hers was the same as %99.99 of them honestly, there was a kid the other day that my nan knew that was cyberbullied and killed herself. its nothing special. it was her fault for showing her boobs, but not her fault for being bullied. she was under 18 ( i think ) so thats child pornography. the people who were posting it needed to be arrested. they were. end of case. i don't feel like talking about a suicide, so could you maybe put trigger warning ; suicide in the description? my inner tumblr came out and realized this is triggering.


----------



## tobi! (Feb 21, 2015)

lol this isn't tumblr...


----------



## brutalitea (Feb 21, 2015)

Mango said:


> i don't understand why she became so popular
> look at all of the suicides
> hers was the same as %99.99 of them honestly, there was a kid the other day that my nan knew that was cyberbullied and killed herself. its nothing special. it was her fault for showing her boobs, but not her fault for being bullied. she was under 18 ( i think ) so thats child pornography. the people who were posting it needed to be arrested. they were. end of case. i don't feel like talking about a suicide, so could you maybe put trigger warning ; suicide in the description? my inner tumblr came out and realized this is triggering.



The thread title is Amanda Todd. What did you expect it to be about? Knitting?


----------



## Beleated_Media (Feb 22, 2015)

This was quite a while ago and it's still considered a very depressing tradegy. Personally, *sorry to say* but people who think they can stop cyber bullying and bullying in general are a bit stupid. Teasing and such will never stop and although the results may not be as be as Amanda's case, there still will be bullies.

Also why the video? If you are going to die let it be, don't make a huge deal about it.
*That's me, to scared to watch the video


----------



## elliebeebee (Feb 22, 2015)

I started sobbing in class when we were shown the video


----------



## toenuki (Feb 22, 2015)

People have a lot of problems and take it out on innocent people. It makes me wonder how the bullies feel after they hear this because they caused it. It's quite sad how people can be.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beleated_Media said:


> This was quite a while ago and it's still considered a very depressing tradegy. Personally, *sorry to say* but people who think they can stop cyber bullying and bullying in general are a bit stupid. Teasing and such will never stop and although the results may not be as be as Amanda's case, there still will be bullies.
> 
> Also why the video? If you are going to die let it be, don't make a huge deal about it.
> *That's me, to scared to watch the video



She wanted people to know how she felt before everything and she asked for help but nothing came up for her so...


----------



## Franny (Feb 22, 2015)

In my opinion, everyone involved in that were dumb. She was dumb to flash herself like that especially being underage but everyone else was dumb to treat her like that. I get that she was depressed and of course it isn't her fault they got spread but had she not spread them in the first place, she would be fine. Of course she probably wasn't expecting them to be shown to everyone but she should have had that precaution in mind.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Feb 22, 2015)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Good point. She shoundt have flashed her boobies, but at the same time shouldn't have been bullied to suicide. It just shows you how cruel people can be. Thankfully, the police found the person who bullied her and he was arrested, but that isn't going to bring her back to life ;-;



Multiple people bullied her though?.-.


----------



## Jake (Feb 22, 2015)

why the **** are people complaining about the video and calling her famous?

When people commit suicide, it's either because they're overcome with sadness/depression, or with that and in addition, wanting to make a change. She obviously made the video to raise awareness about cyberbullying, and people calling her "famous" is disgusting and makes you look like a selfish ****.

And wtf why are people even saying she shouldn't have flashed her boobs? Boobs are just a ****ing body part?? It's because of people like you, who treat them as "sexual" and not like any other regular body part is why this is such a big problem. THEY'RE ****ING BOOBS, THEY'RE ALL OVER GOOGLE IMAGES, YOU WERE PROBABLY FED BY THEM AS A CHILD, GET OVER IT. If everyone who saw her pic just treated them like ****ING BOOBS and not like something she should be ashamed of then this wouldn't have been an issue... It's how society treats nudity as something we should be ashamed and embarrassed about. Wtf seriously "she shouldn't have shown her boobs"??????/ no. (I do get where people are coming from with this, but still, no..)

Someone killed herself because she was being cyber-bullied, and even though her story gained a lot media attention, doesn't make it any more, or any less important than those who didn't gain attention. Each suicide is as serious as another... So don't ****ing degrade her just because hers got more attention, because she didn't do it to become "popular" she did it to try stop what happened to her happening to other people.


----------



## Franny (Feb 22, 2015)

Jake. said:


> why the **** are people complaining about the video and calling her famous?
> 
> When people commit suicide, it's either because they're overcome with sadness/depression, or with that and in addition, wanting to make a change. She obviously made the video to raise awareness about cyberbullying, and people calling her "famous" is disgusting and makes you look like a selfish ****.
> 
> ...



"why are people even saying she shouldn't have flashed her boobs?"
yes, its part of the body, but, yknow, ITS ILLEGAL. it'd be okay if she were an adult but she wasnt.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Feb 22, 2015)

I heard the story quite a while ago. Its a sad story. One of many. I can`t stand the hate she is getting on youtube, it shows to me what I just stated in a different thread, that people think to little about what they say and the impact it can have on others, as well as the problem that the world is littered with superficial, uneducated people. Uneducated in the sense of morals, of how you treat other people (hell, even animals really).

I also hate that they make her story as a starting point for the whole suicide is selfish discussion. She died because she was treated like crap, she felt she had no way out and couldn`t carry her burdens and grievance anymore. All that says to me is that we lost a child in this world with a whole life ahead of her. It depresses and angers me.

I can understand her choice and I`m happy it can raise awareness now. In fact, this case did a lot for awareness when it comes to the harsh consequences that bullying can have. How can you not atleast be a little grateful for that? No one should be objected to it. I have been and it nearly killed me as well.

Don`t give me the "she did something illegal" crap. Who the hell didn`t do something illegal in his/her life? What right does that give someone to abuse the situation? She was bullied to the point of suicide for goodness sake. Seriously, if thats all you get out of this tragic case, your complaining about the smoke from the neighbours bbq getting in your yard, while your house is on fire.


----------



## Brackets (Feb 22, 2015)

she didn't even do anything illegal.. she was the child being exploited


----------



## cIementine (Feb 22, 2015)

Personally, I disagree with anyone who says 'oh well she shouldn't have flashed dem *******' because firstly, people make mistakes all the time and flashing is something that can be related to pressure and force. She was quite young and vulnerable at the time and a suicide is a suicide, what happened to her beforehand doesn't make her a disgrace to humanity who deserved to die. If someone was to tell you that someone shoplifted a store nearby, or got into a fight with say a policeman, you wouldn't say 'oh **** I hope they go kill themselves, they deserve to die' and I don't see how Amanda's actions were any more serious than the crimes above. Also, nobody deserves to die. In the end, what is worse; bullying someone until they kill themselves or flashing? While flashing is irresponsible, it isn't a good enough reason to put someone through what she did.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Feb 22, 2015)

Brackets said:


> she didn't even do anything illegal.. she was the child being exploited



You are right.


----------



## Franny (Feb 22, 2015)

it was stupid for the other people to bully her like that, yeah. 
did the authorities get involved much? i havent heard much of the story except for when it was big and that was years ago i think. 
my standpoint is that it was really tragic for her to have died because of something that was, yes, stupid, but it IS illegal. of course people do illegal things.
also was she like, pressured into taking them or anything?
again i dont know much about the situation. maybe if someone explains it more then my opinion of it all might change.


----------



## M O L K O (Feb 22, 2015)

Sucre said:


> "why are people even saying she shouldn't have flashed her boobs?"
> yes, its part of the body, but, yknow, ITS ILLEGAL. it'd be okay if she were an adult but she wasnt.



and someone took advantage of the fact and took a screencap of her doing it (if my memory serves me right) just to be an ass
In the end she was nothing but a child who did something completely stupid and got exploited for it and its sick


----------



## Franny (Feb 22, 2015)

M O L K O said:


> and someone took advantage of the fact and took a screencap of her doing it (if my memory serves me right) just to be an ass
> In the end she was nothing but a child who did something completely stupid and got exploited for it and its sick



did they ever catch the person who did it?


----------



## Cory (Feb 22, 2015)

why would she be bullied for flashing, shouldn't she have been praised?


----------



## M O L K O (Feb 22, 2015)

Sucre said:


> did they ever catch the person who did it?



I honestly dont know, I think it was a bunch of 4-chan'ers who did the intense bullying (finding out where she lived and the harassment) and if thats the case the cops probably didn't cuz 4chan is anonymous, or at least it was back then.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cory said:


> why would she be bullied for flashing, shouldn't she have been praised?


bruh.....


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 22, 2015)

Plesse don't make a sad thread like this. It was much much more than just a cyber bully. It was a sexual pedo. And he would not like ever leave her alone, and made fake Facebook accounts..its a really long sad story. I Cryed to hard..

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cory said:


> why would she be bullied for flashing, shouldn't she have been praised?



You make me sick. She was like 12 (if memory serves) 
She was just a small child. That's just..


----------



## Franny (Feb 22, 2015)

M O L K O said:


> I honestly dont know, I think it was a bunch of 4-chan'ers who did the intense bullying (finding out where she lived and the harassment) and if thats the case the cops probably didn't cuz 4chan is anonymous, or at least it was back then.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



i would have assumed that people at her school would have done most of the cyber bullying. 4chan doesnt care about who flashes their boobs. 
i'm gonna look up if they did catch the person though
"In January 2014, Dutch police had arrested a man in a case involving multiple victims in the Netherlands, UK, and Canada. In April 2014, it was reported that Dutch authorities charged a 35-year-old man with dual Dutch and Turkish citizenship, identified as "Aydin C."[28][2] in accordance with Dutch privacy laws, with indecent assault and child pornography.[2] That same month, the RCMP announced that the man had been charged with extortion, internet luring, criminal harassment and the possession and distribution of child pornography for his alleged activities against Amanda Todd and other child victims, both male and female.[29] Todd's mother thanked police, but also said that she believed more than one person was involved.[30]"
from the wiki of her suicide.

so.. yes? i think so.


----------



## Cory (Feb 22, 2015)

wait i thought she was 18

- - - Post Merge - - -

oops


----------



## oath2order (Feb 22, 2015)

Sucre said:


> "why are people even saying she shouldn't have flashed her boobs?"
> yes, its part of the body, but, yknow, ITS ILLEGAL. it'd be okay if she were an adult but she wasnt.





Sucre said:


> it was stupid for the other people to bully her like that, yeah.
> did the authorities get involved much? i havent heard much of the story except for when it was big and that was years ago i think.
> my standpoint is that it was really tragic for her to have died because of something that was, yes, stupid, but it IS illegal. of course people do illegal things.
> also was she like, pressured into taking them or anything?
> again i dont know much about the situation. maybe if someone explains it more then my opinion of it all might change.



So, you think the act of a 12 year old taking her shirt off is illegal? I guess she should have be arrested every time she took a shower.

It's not illegal for her to take a picture of herself. It's illegal for the other person to have those pictures and ask for them.

Christ, the victim blaming is insane.


----------



## Franny (Feb 22, 2015)

oath2order said:


> So, you think the act of a 12 year old taking her shirt off is illegal? I guess she should have be arrested every time she took a shower.
> 
> It's not illegal for her to take a picture of herself. It's illegal for the other person to have those pictures and ask for them.
> 
> Christ, the victim blaming is insane.



it IS illegal though. for both sides, the asker and the taker. at least in this state it is. laws tend to vary by state.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 22, 2015)

Sucre said:


> it IS illegal though. for both sides, the asker and the taker. at least in this state it is. laws tend to vary by state.



Your state would actually prosecute the taker in this case?


----------



## Franny (Feb 22, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Your state would actually prosecute the taker in this case?



if im correct the sender gets fined, and the reciever would be arrested and labeled a registered sex offender.
edit: or they'd both get arrested, idk.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Feb 22, 2015)

MayorAri said:


> She wanted people to know how she felt before everything and she asked for help but nothing came up for her so...


It still seemed a bit over the top.


----------



## Brackets (Feb 22, 2015)

Beleated_Media said:


> It still seemed a bit over the top.



Dude she committed *suicide*. That's a pretty big thing to do, so she might as well show why she did it. And also, if even just one cyberbully sees that video and it makes them stop and think about what they're doing, then that video is a good thing and is making a difference.


----------



## cIementine (Feb 22, 2015)

Sucre said:


> if im correct the sender gets fined, and the reciever would be arrested and labeled a registered sex offender.
> edit: or they'd both get arrested, idk.



But what if the sender just randomly sends nudes and the receiver doesn't want them?


----------



## Franny (Feb 22, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> But what if the sender just randomly sends nudes and the receiver doesn't want them?



i'm not sure as i've never heard that before. there would probably be an exception if that was the case. 
and this only goes if the person it caught with the nudes, so if the receiver deletes them they're fine. 
basically, the receiver gets charged for possession of child pornography. so if the nudes are deleted, they're fine.
edit: at least i THINK. again it varies by state what happens to both ends.


----------



## samsquared (Feb 22, 2015)

I have sympathy for the bullied and the depressed. I have sympathy for the friends and family of the dead.
I do not have sympathy for the dead.
If you have depression, please fight it! You can succeed in beating it, or at least fending it off. _Do not kill yourself!!_ Suicide is for the weak! You're better than that! Believe that you deserve to live! Life is pretty awesome with the right people!


----------



## ecclesi-uh (Feb 22, 2015)

Honestly, I think her suicide got way more attention than it necessarily should have (especially on social media). I say this because she's not the only teenager to have been bullied to thee point of suicide, and I don't think anyone's suicide should be plastered all over social media like that. (It's disrespectful to the family, who might have had other wishes)

I have sympathy for the bullied and the upset, but I think that that's where the social craze should end.


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 22, 2015)

Beleated_Media said:


> It still seemed a bit over the top.



Dude she killed herself. Wtf is wrong with you. She was bullied to the point she felt like she needed to do that..


----------



## Brackets (Feb 22, 2015)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> I have sympathy for the bullied and the depressed. I have sympathy for the friends and family of the dead.
> I do not have sympathy for the dead.
> If you have depression, please fight it! You can succeed in beating it, or at least fending it off. _Do not kill yourself!!_ Suicide is for the weak! You're better than that! Believe that you deserve to live! Life is pretty awesome with the right people!



If you have no sympathy for people who kill themselves, then you have no idea what it's like being that depressed, bullied and feeling hopeless. When you're in that mindset, people really do see no other way out. 
Saying 'please fight it!' is not really going to help and is quite naive. It's easier said than done. I'm sure most depressed people have tried to or are trying to fight it.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Feb 22, 2015)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> I have sympathy for the bullied and the depressed. I have sympathy for the friends and family of the dead.
> I do not have sympathy for the dead.
> If you have depression, please fight it! You can succeed in beating it, or at least fending it off. _Do not kill yourself!!_ *Suicide is for the weak!* You're better than that! Believe that you deserve to live! Life is pretty awesome with the right people!



Say what now? I`d say ending your own life consciencely is about the strongest deed anyone can do... Do you have any idea how hard that is to do? It goes against every little bit of human nature.....

As someone who work(ed/s) in the field of mental healthcare, I can only hope you don`t know what you are talking about.
There is just so much wrong with what you say in the end...... You can deserve it, you can promise golden mountains, but everything is seen through the eyes of the beholder. Your golden mountains vaporize when seen through the eyes of a person scarred for life. If you can`t understand the huge differences between people, between their experiences in life, their personalities, their social circles, etc etc, you can never truly understand depression and how powerful it can be. 

Its not something made up, its science, its biology, its psychology.


----------



## unintentional (Feb 22, 2015)

Ugh, the name brings a sour taste to my mouth...Well, not the name but the way people use it (or, used it.)  The first time I learned about her was in a "stop bullying" program during gym.  I was almost in tears by the time the instructor was done telling how she died/why she did it but many people were joking.  Hell, at one point a group of three boys made a "Go Amanda Todd Yourself" t-shirts.  They got sent home and had ISS for a day.  It gave the major bully of mine something new to say and various "go drink bleach" sentences were coming from his mouth.  
But, that's not my views on the matter.  My views are it's a terrible thing.  She killed herself because of bullying.  No one tried to help, from what I've read.  She could've accomplished so much, but now she can't because of the bullying.  It makes me sick when this was on knowyourmeme and all the comments were "she deserved it." and "god, I'm glad she did it!" Like, no, please kindly rethink your life choices and thought process.  "She deserved it"?  Let's go ahead and bring up all the terrible stuff _you_ do.  She didn't deserve all the bullying.  She made a poor decision, sure, but does that mean she deserved all the stuff that happened?  She didn't deserve to die. She didn't deserve the bullying.


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 22, 2015)

It was a horrible situation, I'm incredibly sad at the response to it (or lack thereof I guess) - and that no one was quick enough to help her. And it makes me physically ill that anyone would try to blame her for any of it. Period.


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Feb 22, 2015)

I was in a similar situation...


----------



## CR33P (Feb 22, 2015)

NewLeaf13 said:


> I was in a similar situation...



aw.. you poor thing! i'm so sorry you had to go through that     (  : ( : ( : *)


----------



## Reindeer (Feb 22, 2015)

zoetrope said:


> All I want to say is that stories like me make me happy that I was done with school before cyber bullying really became a thing.  This is all just sad.  Unacceptable.


Yeah, me too. I mean I got beaten up, stabbed, thrown in front of vehicles, left for dead and blamed by the teachers for everything that was happening to me... but thank god there was no cyber bullying!!!

Bullying has gone on for a very long time, and has had various negative results as an effect. Remember Columbine, Virginia Tech and various other school shootings? If you look at what the perpetrators had in common, it's that they were bullied. People have died over this by being killed, either by bullies or the bullied, or by committing suicide. It's going to keep happening as well.

As for Amanda Todd's decision, I can't blame her for it. When you learn that the school board and even law enforcement are unable or unwilling to help you, where can you go? That's how I felt and it threw me into a deep depression that I'm still trying to get out of. More than ten years later.


----------



## MrPicklez (Feb 22, 2015)

This is seriously a ****ing topic on here? What a new low.


----------



## CR33P (Feb 22, 2015)

MrKisstoefur said:


> This is seriously a ****ing topic on here? What a new low.



there's nothing wrong with discussing it.


----------



## MrPicklez (Feb 22, 2015)

Cory said:


> why would she be bullied for flashing, shouldn't she have been praised?









God damn it, Cory.


----------



## zoetrope (Feb 23, 2015)

Reindeer said:


> Yeah, me too. I mean I got beaten up, stabbed, thrown in front of vehicles, left for dead and blamed by the teachers for everything that was happening to me... but thank god there was no cyber bullying!!!
> 
> Bullying has gone on for a very long time, and has had various negative results as an effect. Remember Columbine, Virginia Tech and various other school shootings? If you look at what the perpetrators had in common, it's that they were bullied. People have died over this by being killed, either by bullies or the bullied, or by committing suicide. It's going to keep happening as well.



That's a little unfair.  I never said that life pre-cyber bullying was all rosy!  Of course bullying existed!  But cyber bullying exists in addition to other more 'traditional' forms of bullying and the very nature of it makes it difficult to escape--quite literally.  IIRC Amanda Todd's family moved to new cities trying to give their daughter a normal life but inormation on the Internet was easy for students to find, and then THEY started harassing her, etc.  The Internet has given kids new ways to completely and utterly destroy people and it's all cloaked in anonymity.

I'm really sorry you had to go through that though.  I was bullied also and had nothing that bad happened to me.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 24, 2015)

My schools has shown me her video she put on YouTube three times. First at my middle school in 7th and 8th grade, and then I saw it a few months ago at the high school I go to now.
When I first heard about it in 2013 I thought it was awful. I felt very sorry for her.


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 24, 2015)

it's sad that she didn't feel as though she had anybody to talk to about it

children can be so cruel

- - - Post Merge - - -



MrKisstoefur said:


> This is seriously a ****ing topic on here? What a new low.



this is a forum... not a slave auction


----------

